# Skating ! When was the last time you went ?



## Keesha (Feb 2, 2019)

Today we skated on an outdoor skating trail that weaves in and out of the forest. :love_heart: It was really fun and I only fell once. layful: Do you still skate ? When was the last time you skated?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 2, 2019)

Keesha, what a beautiful place to skate. Do they flood that path just for skating? I've never seen anything like that. The last time I ice skated was in the 80's. I also roller skated quite a bit with the kids. My knee would never allow me to skate at this point of my life. I didn't realize how much i missed skating until I looked at your photos.


----------



## jujube (Feb 2, 2019)

Ice skating?  1977.  Nothing injured but my dignity. 

Roller skating? 1980.  My sisters talked me into renting roller skates and skating on the Daytona Beach boardwalk.  I didn't want to, but I gave in.

About two minutes into the adventure, I did a spectacular forward fall, landing flat on my nose, which took a hankering at that minute to emulate Niagara Falls, but only if Niagara Falls had turned to blood like the river of Egypt.  I was only wearing a bathing suit and luckily, some kind bystander took off his shirt and handed it to me to soak up the blood.

Huge swollen raccoon eyes, taped-up nose, I was a mess for weeks.

Needless to say, I've not been skating since. I don't like skating.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 2, 2019)

It seems to me that skating through the forest was somewhere near Montreal.

I used to play hockey.  I thought I just lace up my skates and off I went.

Boy did I get a surprise.  I hadn't been on skates for a long time.  I had to hang on to the boards.  The balance just wasn't there.

We have a lot of outdoor rinks here but it's so darn cold most of the rinks are unused.

The young boys and girls hockey teams now play all their games and practices indoors.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 2, 2019)

Looks like a beautiful place to skate, Keesha.   I've never ice skated but I still own roller skates.   It's been a few years but occasionally I think I'd like to put them on and head out down the sidewalk.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, Keesha , I’m so jealous.  Ive never even heard of a skating trail....looks like so much fun.

I used to ice and roller skate and was better at ice skating but haven’t skated in a very long time.

Id be afraid to...Id probably fall and break something.

I was a pretty good skater back in my youth though and it was my favorite thing to do.

Did I already mention how jealous I am?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2019)

Tried it once, but my ankles keep meeting each other.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 3, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Keesha, what a beautiful place to skate. Do they flood that path just for skating? I've never seen anything like that. The last time I ice skated was in the 80's. I also roller skated quite a bit with the kids. My knee would never allow me to skate at this point of my life. I didn't realize how much i missed skating until I looked at your photos.


Yes they flood the paths just for skating. It’s quite a popular thing to do here in Canada. We love skating. 
I enjoyed roller skating as a kid. I had those snap on wheels that got added to the shoes. There was a great roller rink where my parents now live where kids would go and meet up but those were the lace up kind. Now I have roller blades. They go much faster and there are some beautiful paved paths to go on. One goes around the lakefront so there’s a lovely breeze while skating. I’m trying to stay as active as possible until I no longer can. 
Thanks Ruth.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 3, 2019)

jujube said:


> Ice skating?  1977.  Nothing injured but my dignity.
> 
> Roller skating? 1980.  My sisters talked me into renting roller skates and skating on the Daytona Beach boardwalk.  I didn't want to, but I gave in.
> 
> ...


Awwww! You poor thing. That’s the downfall of skating :laugh: ...pun intended; you fall. 
Last year I fell at least six times but the worst was when I fell face first. There was blood and I got a bit of a black eye. I’d hit my face and my teeth went into my lip. The worst thing was that I just had some cap work done so thought for sure I’d broken them but they held out and I had my husband and two friends help me so I roughed it up. 
Mine didn’t last for weeks so clearly you had it far worse than me.

Your story reminded me of when I was in grade school . It was a bitter cold day and very icy. At school I made the stupid mistake of putting my arms in my coat and then decided to slide on the ice and I don’t mean a little slide. Well I went flying face first. My face hit the ice and there was blood everywhere. I’d put my front teeth through my bottom lip. Some older  kids took me to the bathroom and the bleeding wouldn’t stop. It wasn’t pleasant.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 3, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> It seems to me that skating through the forest was somewhere near Montreal.
> 
> I used to play hockey.  I thought I just lace up my skates and off I went.
> 
> ...


Yes I figured you’d be used to skating since you live in Ontario also. That balance thing is really important definitely. 
I’m surprised I only fell once. It’s nice knowing people still enjoy simple pleasures life has to offer.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 3, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Looks like a beautiful place to skate, Keesha.   I've never ice skated but I still own roller skates.   It's been a few years but occasionally I think I'd like to put them on and head out down the sidewalk.


Thanks C’est Moi. It really is a pleasant treat. I’m at the age where I’m sensing my mortality and don’t want to squander my life away. I want to keep doing as many things as I can for as long as I can. 
Go for it. Just wear knee and elbow pads if you’re worried. :sentimental:


----------



## Keesha (Feb 3, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Wow, Keesha , I’m so jealous.  Ive never even heard of a skating trail....looks like so much fun.
> 
> I used to ice and roller skate and was better at ice skating but haven’t skated in a very long time.
> 
> ...


Awwww. I actually hesitated for a while, knowing that most people don’t skate  any more but then also thought most people don’t want to either. :laugh: Thanks CeeCee. You might just read about me breaking an arm or leg next week too so don’t get too jealous.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 3, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Tried it once, but my ankles keep meeting each other.
> 
> View attachment 61781



So cute.


----------



## 911 (Feb 3, 2019)

My wife and I went ice skating with a few of the Grandkids just last Wednesday. I should have strapped a pillow to my butt.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 3, 2019)

Early 90s when the kids we still young enough not to be humiliated by having their parents with them.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 3, 2019)

911 said:


> My wife and I went ice skating with a few of the Grandkids just last Wednesday. I should have strapped a pillow to my butt.



Thats terrific 911. I can relate to the strapping of the pillow. :laugh:
I wish I could relate to the taking the grandchildren.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 3, 2019)

Tommy said:


> Early 90s when the kids we still young enough not to be humiliated by having their parents with them.



Awwww. :bowknot: That’s so sweet.


----------



## fatdad88 (Jan 20, 2020)

Love Winter. Last time I skated a year ago. Great photos. Thank you for reminding.


----------



## toffee (Jan 20, 2020)

last time I skated was in Canada ---- few years ago now ..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Keesha,thanks for sharing the pictures,looks like lots of fun, great way to get some exercise
The last time I went skating I was a kid


----------



## StarSong (Jan 20, 2020)

When I fell and broke my hip.  No, wait, that'll be the next time I go skating.  The last time these feet saw skates was 26 years ago at my daughter's 9th birthday party when we rented out a roller rink.  My mother was 72, and yes, she put on roller skates and took a few laps!


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 20, 2020)

Ice Skating: ~50 yrs. ago.
Roller Skating: ~25 yrs. ago.
Inline Skating:~20 yrs. ago.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 20, 2020)

Well, there was this episode back a few years when I hit a patch of black ice in New England while towing a car. Pants puckering to say the least. Does that count?   My friend Melvin who made the trip with me at the rest area where I had to stop to change my pants.


----------



## win231 (Jan 20, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Keesha, what a beautiful place to skate. Do they flood that path just for skating? I've never seen anything like that. The last time I ice skated was in the 80's. I also roller skated quite a bit with the kids. My knee would never allow me to skate at this point of my life. I didn't realize how much i missed skating until I looked at your photos.


Be grateful for your knee.  It's protecting the rest of you & preventing surgeries & lengthy recoveries.


----------

